# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Αγορά μωρού budgie

## Panosfx

Βρηκα μαγαζι που μου δινει ενα μικρο badgie 40 ημερων απο οτι ειπε αν και μου φανηκε μικροτερο.Δεν εχω ξαναδει ομως τοσο μωρο οποτε δεν εχω αποψη.Εχει κατι λιγα τσιμπηματακια στην πλατη απο μεγαλυτερα badgie και ακομα τρωει κρεμα αν και ειπε οτι τσιμπαει και σπορια.
Το απογευμα θα παω απο εκει.Τι λετε να το παρω;Θα τα καταφερω;Η διαδικασια ειναι ευκολη;Εχω αγχωθει αλλα θελω πολυ να το παρω...

----------


## Panosfx

Τελικα το πηρα το μωρο.
Μου εδωσε κρεμουλα(μαρκα Lydia) αυτος και μια μικρη ενεση να το ταιζω.Επισης μου ειπε να του βαλω λιγο βρεγμενο ψωμακι και λιγους σπορους.Α και του εβαλα και ενα μικρο μπολακι με νερο.
Αναπνεει πολυ γρηγορα και ειναι ξαπλωμενο.Δηλαδη εχει ακουμπησει το κεφαλακι του κατω Ακομα δεν περπαταει καλα.
Σας δινω πληροφοριες να με βοηθησετε γιατι εχω αγχωθει...

----------


## Efthimis98

Βγαλε μας καμια φωτογραφια να σε βοηθησουμε!Ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο οπως μας το περιγραφεις!
Πιστευω οτι ψωμι με σπορια δεν πρεπει να το δινεις,γιατι το ψωμι εχει καμια ενζυμα που τα πουλια δεν το ''χωνευουν''!Επισης τα σπορια πως του τα δινεις,ασπαστα,θα πνιγει το μικρο!
Καλυτερα βαλτου κατι να ακουμπαει λιγο το κεφαλι αφου δεν μπορει να στιριχτει!
Ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο ;
Βαλε καμια φωτο για περισσοτερες διευκρινησεις!  :Happy:

----------


## Panosfx

Αυτες βοηθανε;40 ημερων μου ειπε οτι ειναι

----------


## Efthimis98

40 ημερων ; 
Αυτο νομιζω οτι κανονικα ειναι ετοιμο να φαει!Πρεπει να αρχισει να τρωει μονο του νομιζω!Επισης εχει ολοκληρωσει το φτερωμα του αλλα φαινεται σε αθλια κατασταση!
Τα φτερα πτησης του εχουν ολοκληρωθει!Τι να πω,μου φαινεται οτι δεν ειναι καλα!
Περπαταει καθολου,,τρεχει,παιζει;

Δε ξερω μου φαινεται αδυναμο και ενηλικο.....τι να πω !
Μπορει να κανω και λαθος.........το ελπιζω!

----------


## Panosfx

Οχι τιποτα αμα τρομαζει κουνιεται λιγο κι αυτο.Χτυπαει η καρδια του γρηγορα και μαζι της κι αυτο.Και μετα απο λιγο ακουμπαει το κεφαλακι του στο πατωμα.
Ειναι μολις 1 ωρα σπιτι μου.Μηπως ειναι κουρασμενο;Αταιστο δεν ειναι σιγουρα γιατι η κοιλιτσα του ειναι φουσκα.
Πωπω με τρομαξες αγρια τωρα...
Λιγο παντως που το πηρα στην χουφτα μου πηγε να αποκοιμηθει.

----------


## kaveiros

Προσπάθησε όσο το δυνατόν να είναι σε ήρεμο χώρο, το πουλί προφανώς το ξεπουπουλιασαν τα μεγαλύτερα πουλιά όπως είπες ή έχει κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα. Όπως και να χει, μόλις σε συνηθίσει προσπάθησε να του δίνεις και τροφή με το χέρι για να αρχίσει να τρώει και κανονική τροφή και φρούτα και λαχανικά. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## mitsman

:Mad0007:  :Mad0007:  :Mad0007:  :Mad0007:  :Mad0007:  :Mad0007:  :Mad0007:  :Mad0007:  :Mad0007: 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 





Eχω αρχισει και τρελαινομαι με τα πετ σοπ.... αυτα δεν γινονται πουθενα.... στο βωμο του χρηματος θησιαζουν τα παντα!!!!!!

την τρελα μου μεσα................


Γνωμη μου ειναι να το πας αμεσως τωρα πισω και να σου δωσει τα χρηματα σου πισω για ολα.... γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως προβλεπω να τα χανεις!!!!!!
Ευθυνη φέρεις βεβαια και εσυ που πηγες και πηρες πουλακι τοσο μικρο που θέλει ταισμα στο χερι χωρις να το εχεις ξανακανει ποτε και ειναι κατι τοοοοσοοοοο δυσκολο.......

ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ που μιλαω τοσο νευριασμενα αλλα εχω δει τα απιστευτα αυτη την εποχη που υπαρχουν μικρα!!!!!!


Αν αποφασισεις να το κρατήσεις......................

ζυγαρια ακριβειας, συριγγες 2.5 μλ απο το φαρμακειο... πολλες, τουλαχιστον 20!
ψαξε βρες κρεμα Kaytee exact!

Ταιζουμε το 10-12% του βαρους του πουλιου!!!! ποσες φορες?????? θα το ταιζεις απο την ωρα που θα ξημερωσει μεχρι να νυχτωσει καθε φορα που βλεπεις και εχει αδειασει ο προλοβος του....
αν θελεις μπορω να σου δωσω το τηλεφωνο μου και να με παρεις να μιλησουμε!

*Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)*


διαβασε αυτο το αρθρο σε παρακαλω 1000 φορες!!!!!!

το ψωμι βγαλε το αμεσα... δεν υπαρχει κανενα νοημα απολυτως!




και ΔΕΝ το εχουν φαει αλλα πουλακια.... απλα ειναι μικρο πολυ..... και βρισκεται σε μια χαρα κατασταση την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη!

----------


## Panosfx

Αν θελεις δωσε μου το τηλ σου σε π.μ. να μιλησουμε.Σε χρειαζομαι γιατι πραγματικα θελω να το κρατησω.
Θα κανω οτι χρειαστει για να μεγαλωσει.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πανο,θα συμφωνισω με τον δημητρη..πολυ κακος το πηρες το μωρο...επισης θα επρεπε να ειναι γεματο πουπουλα κανονικα,προφανως του τα μασισαν οι γονεις(δημητρη που το ειδες το μια χαρα οσον αφορα το πτερωμα?α επρεπε να ειναι γεματο σε αυτη την υλικια,αυτο με το ζορι εχει μερικα αγκαθακια τη πλατη)...
μη κανετε βιαστηκες κινησεις παιδια,ζωες περνετε στα χερια σας...

----------


## kaveiros

Δημητρη συμφωνω απολυτα με οσα ειπες ομως μια επιφυλαξη για τα φτερα χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος...εχω την εντυπωση κι εγω οπως εγραψε και ο Ευθυμης οτι τα φτερα πτησης βγαινουν στο τελος. Αυτο πισω μοιαζει να εχει ολοκληρωσει κανονικα το φτερωμα του και να εχει φτερα πτησης ενω μπροστα πανω ειναι γυμνο...γινεται αυτο?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αντρεα ναι..δεν γινετε να ειναι τοσο γυμνο και ενα εχει τοσο μεγαλη ουρα...φυσιολογικα...

----------


## Panosfx

> πανο,θα συμφωνισω με τον δημητρη..πολυ κακος το πηρες το μωρο...επισης θα επρεπε να ειναι γεματο πουπουλα κανονικα,προφανως του τα μασισαν οι γονεις(δημητρη που το ειδες το μια χαρα οσον αφορα το πτερωμα?α επρεπε να ειναι γεματο σε αυτη την υλικια,αυτο με το ζορι εχει μερικα αγκαθακια τη πλατη)...
> μη κανετε βιαστηκες κινησεις παιδια,ζωες περνετε στα χερια σας...


Συμφωνω αλλα πιστευεις οτι ο μαγαζατορας θα το προσεχε καλυτερα απο μενα;Που ειχε τα σκυλια σε κλουβι που ουτε να κουνηθουν δεν μπορουσαν.Μου λεγε οτι του βγαζαν τα φτερα κι ακομα με τους γονεις το ειχε.
Τον ζυγισα τον μικρο κι ειναι 22 γραμμαρια.Για να δουμε...Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα και να το δω να μεγαλωνει...

----------


## mitsman

3 μλ θα τον ταιζεις λοιπον!!!

----------


## COMASCO

εγω θα συμφωνισω με τον αγγελο2 γιατι ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο και ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να το μεγαλωσεις εσυ..αν τελικα το κρατησεις ευχομαι τα καλυτερα και να γινει γερο και δυνατο καλη επιτυχια!!!!οσο για αυτο που εγραψε ο μιτσμαν για τον βωμο του χρηματος εχει απολυτοδικιο...ελεος πια φτανει..αυτο ηταν το χειροτερο που ειδα...να δωσει μικρη ψυχουλα...μιτσμαν  παντως αν και ασχετο: εμενα ενας απο ενα πετ σοπ πηγε να μου πουλησει αυγοτροφη που ειχε ληξει απο το 2010 παρακαλω....και αυτο εγινε πριν κανα μηνα ελεος και μου το επαιζε οτι την εφερε πριν 4 μηνες....ειναι να τρελαινεσαι...... :Mad0039:

----------


## Panosfx

Τι ωρα να τον ταισω για βραδυ;Κατα τις 11;
Κοιμαται τωρα...

----------


## Panosfx

Μια βοηθεια παιδια σας παρακαλω.Δεν θελει να φαει...Τρωει πολυ λιγο και σταματαει ωσπου στο τελος κρυωνει η κρεμα του.Παιδευομαι μιση ωρα τωρα...
Μενει καποιος κοντα στο Χαιδαρι που να ξερει;Εχω αμαξι και μπορω να πεταχτω.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

το μωρο ηταν με τους γονεις του οταν το πηρες ή το ειχε και το ταϊζε στο χερι ο πετσοπας?

ελπιζω να την βγαλεις την ακρη και να ζησει το μικρο...για να μενει περισσοτερη ωρα ζεστη η κρεμα παλε το ποτιρακι που τη φτιαχνεις μεσα σε ενα αλλο μπολ με ζεστο νερο(σαν μπεν μαρι)...

----------


## Panosfx

Το πουλι οταν το ειδα το πρωι ηταν σε ενα κλουβι βρωμικο που ειχε και φωλια.Δεν ειδα αλλο πουλι μεσα οταν το ειδα εκτος απο τον μικρο που ηταν στον πατο του κλουβιου με κολλημενες κουτσουλιες στα ποδια του.
Το απογευμα που πηγα ηταν ενα ασπρο πουλι μεσα που μου ειπε ο υπαλληλος πως ειναι η μανα του.

Τελικα καταφερα να τον ταισω.Εκανα αλλη μια προσπαθεια με πιο νερουλη την κρεμα κι εφαγε.
Αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι η συμπεριφορα του.Εχει κατσει μπρουμυτα σαν ξαπλωμενο και ανασαινει γρηγορα.Βεβαια απο την ωρα που τον πηρα ετσι ανασαινει.
Ελπιζω απλα να ειναι κουρασμενο και στρεσσαρισμενο και το πρωι να ξυπνησει καλυτερα...Αν οχι μαλλον θα το επιστρεψω.
Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν ξερω τι ειναι φυσιολογικο να γινεται και τι οχι...

----------


## andreascrete

Ti θές βρε αγόρι μου και το παίρνεις αφού δεν ξέρεις να μεγαλώσεις και να ταϊσεις μικρό πουλί! και να το γυρίσεις πίσω αύριο μάλλον κατα 80% οι γονείς δεν θα το δεχτούν τόσες ώρες μακριά απο την φωλιά, και σιγά να μην ασχοληθεί να το ταϊσει ο πετσοπάς! ....οπότε είναι καταδικασμένο!
Το όλο φταίξιμο το έχει αυτός που στο πούλησε, όλοι μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε ότι εσύ δεν είχες κακή πρόθεση και ότι θές να το γλιτώσεις και να το κρατήσεις αλλά πολύ μεγάλο βάρος έριξες στην πλάτη σου!
Θέλει προσοχή η κρέμα που το ταϊζεις να μην είναι πολύ ζεστή για να μην του κάψεις το πρόλοβο και όχι πολύ πηκτή γιατί μπορεί να το πλαντάξεις η να του φράξεις σταδιακά τον οισοφάγο.
Κράτα το τώρα αναγκαστικά και ταϊζετε το τακτικά και δές αν μπορεί καποιο μέλος απο το φόρουμ αν δεχτεί να βρεθείτε και να στο ταϊσει για να δείς πως γίνεται, αν δηλαδή το κρατήσεις ζωντανό μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιο άτομο κοντά σου!
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!

----------


## Antigoni87

> Αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι η συμπεριφορα του.Εχει κατσει μπρουμυτα σαν ξαπλωμενο και ανασαινει γρηγορα.Βεβαια απο την ωρα που τον πηρα ετσι ανασαινει.
> Ελπιζω απλα να ειναι κουρασμενο και στρεσσαρισμενο και το πρωι να ξυπνησει καλυτερα...Αν οχι μαλλον θα το επιστρεψω.
> Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν ξερω τι ειναι φυσιολογικο να γινεται και τι οχι...


Καλησπέρα Παναγιώτη, επέλεξες να αγοράσεις βιαστικά ένα πουλάκι το οποίο έχει πολύ ιδιαίτερες ανάγκες για να επιβιώσει... Το να το επιστρέψεις αύριο επειδή δεν πήγαν τα πράγματα όπως τα φανταζόσουν, είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου ανεύθυνο... Δε σε κρίνω, άλλωστε θα κάνεις αυτό που κρίνεις εσύ καλύτερο! Αλλά αν θέλεις την ειλικρινή μου γνώμη, καλύτερα να το δώσεις σε κάποιον απο το φόρουμ που θα προσφερθεί να το φροντίσει και να το φέρει στα ίσια του, και να πάρεις ως αντάλλαγμα κάποιο άλλο, μεγαλωμένο πουλάκι που μπορεί να σου προσφερθεί. Σκέψου τι είναι καλύτερο για το ζωάκι που διάλεξες. Το ότι έδωσες λεφτά για να το αποκτήσεις, δεν μειώνει την αξία του από πιθανό μελλοντικό σου φίλο σε αντικείμενο  :sad:  . Επιστροφές κάνουμε σε χαλασμένα πλυντήρια, όχι σε ζώα, έτσι πιστεύω εγώ.

Νομίζω προέχει να σώσεις το πουλάκι και να ξεπεράσει τον όποιο κίνδυνο, κι αν δε σου κάνει μετά χάρισέ το ή αντάλλαξέ το. 
Ελπίζω να ακούσουμε καλά νέα για την υγεία του το πρωί! Και επιβεβαιώνεται για άλλη μια φορά το χιλιοειπωμένο: ας διαλέγουμε έστω πολύ σωστά τι ζωάκι θα αγοράσουμε, αν τελικά αποφασίσουμε να αγοράσουμε απο μαγαζί! 
Γιατί εσύ μπορεί να μην ξέρεις προς το παρόν πολλά για το θέμα, αλλά φαίνεσαι πρόθυμος να μάθεις, όμως ο πετσοπάς ξέρει ακόμη λιγότερα και θα κάνει τα πάντα για να αγοράσεις. Έμπορος είναι, ζώα εμπορεύεται. Εύχομαι πραγματικά το καλύτερο για το πουλάκι!
Φιλικά!

----------


## Panosfx

Δεν ειναι οτι θελω να το επιστρεψω.Θα θελα απλα να το δει καποιος που γνωριζει για να με συμβουλεψει.
Δεν θα ηθελα να το ανταλλαξω,ουτε να το δωσω.
Μη με κανετε να νιωθω ασχημα...
Αν καποιος μπορει να ερθει να το δει ή να του το παω θα του ημουν ευγνωμων.Κι αν χρειαστει να μεινει μαζι του μεχρι να δυναμωσει ακομα καλυτερα.Αληθεια χρειαζομαι βοηθεια.
Οταν ξυπνησα στις 7 ηταν ορθιο και προφανως πειναγε.Το ταισαμε αλλα και παλι μολις εφαγε εκατσε μπρουμυτα ξαπλωμενο.Σα να κοιμαται αλλα χωρις να κλεινει τα ματακια του.Οι κουτσουλιες του παντως εχουν φυσιολογικο χρωμα.

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα!!! Ποσα μλ του εδωσες????

----------


## Panosfx

Καλημερα!2 ml περιπου εφαγε.Μετα δεν ηθελε αλλο.

----------


## mitsman

3 μλ πρεπει να τρωει..

2,6-2,7 για την ακριβεια!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Ναι το ξερω αλλα τι να κανω αμα δεν θελει;Θα του δωσω πιο νωρις το μεσημερι παλι φαι.

----------


## andreascrete

Πρέπει να το ταϊζεις τουλάχιστον κάθε μιάμιση-δύο ώρες, δηλαδή αν έφαγε 7:00 το πρωϊ το ξαναταϊζεις 9 - 9:30 και όχι κατα το μεσημεράκι που λές.

----------


## Panosfx

Εισαι σιγουρος;Δεν ειναι τοσο μικρο για να θελει τοσο συχνα φαι.Κρινοντας απο οτι διαβασα για τα κοκατιλ το λεω.

----------


## kaveiros

Παναγιωτη καταρχας μπραβο που το κρατας το πουλακι, ναι μεν το να παιρνουμε απ τα πετ σοπ προβληματικα πουλια , διαιωνιζει μια κατασταση κακη αλλα απο τη στιγμη που ¨το κακο¨ εγινε, το μονο που μενει ειναι να κανεις οτι καλυτερο μπορεις για να σωθει. Σχετικα με το ταϊσμα ναι μεν μπορει να ειναι σε ηλικια που χρειαζεται λιγοτερο ταϊσμα στο χερι, αν ομως δε τρωει καθολου μονο του, θα πρεπει να ταϊζεται συχνοτερα. Το οτι ειναι νωχελικο δε σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι εχει και σοβαρο προβλημα υγειας, ουτε βεβαια και το αντιθετο. Αν ειναι τρομοκρατημενο το πουλι λογικο ειναι να φοβαται. Επισης εφοσον το ξεπουπουλιαζαν και το τσιμπουσαν τα μεγαλυτερα οουλια στη κλουβα, σημαινει οτι ειναι και πολυ αδυναμο. Αν ειναι μονο αυτα τα προβληματα του, τοτε με το περασμα των ημερων τα πραγματα θα βελτιωθουν.  Με το να αισθανεσαι ασχημα αυτη τη στιγμη δεν αλλαζει κατι ουτε αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος των παιδιων που σου εγραψαν πιο πανω. Το ζητουμενο ειναι ενα και μοναδικο, να τα καταφερει το μικρο. Αν δε τα καταφερει δεν ειναι δικο σου το σφαλμα...το ιδιο πραγμα θα γινοταν και στο πετ που το ειχαν και μαλιστα υπο χειροτερες συνθηκες :sad:

----------


## andreascrete

Όσο πιο συχνά το ταϊζεις τόσο πιο πολύ θα δυναμώσεις το εξασθενημένο οργανισμό του, βάλε και μπροστά του ένα ρηχό μπολάκι με παπαγαλίνη για να τσιμπάει αν είναι σε θέση να φάει μόνο του ή ένα τσαμπί με κεχρί.
Το ότι έχει συνέχεια το κεφάλι κάτω είναι σημάδι ίσως ατονίας (αβιταμίνωσης) ή και ανασφάλειας....με το να έχει το κεφάλι κάτω προσπαθεί ίσως να μην γίνεται αντιληπτό απο εχθρούς (πολλοί νεοσσοί το κάνουν αυτό για καμουφλάζ όταν είναι μόνοι στην φωλιά).
Με το συνεχές ταϊσμα παίρνει επίσης το νερό που χρειάζεται για να μην αφυδατωθεί!
Καθένας απο τα παιδιά δεν θέλαμε να σε κάνουμε να νιώσεις άσχημα ή να στην πούμε! (σε εισαγωγικά)
Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι να ζήσει το μικρό αλλά και αν δεν τα καταφέρει να μην νιώσεις άσχημα γιατί τουλάχιστον προσπάθησες, απλά την επόμενη φορά σκέψου διπλά και πάρε ένα πουλί που μπορεί να αυτοσυντηρηθει μόνο του χωρίς κρέμες και ταϊσματα.....αυτό είναι δουλειά για λίγους και έμπειρους!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Με συγχωρείς Παναγιώτη αν ακούστηκα κάπως αυστηρή! Απλώς σκέφτηκα χτες ότι θα ήταν κρίμα να επιστραφεί το πουλάκι και να καταδικαστεί να πεθάνει, από τη στιγμή που αγοράστηκε. Μπράβο που θα ήθελες να το παλέψεις πάντως, πολύς κόσμος δε θα έμπαινε καν στον κόπο να ψάξει, να ρωτήσει, να ασχοληθεί, και απλώς θα το επέστρεφε. Μπράβο και πάλι!
Αν δε βρεις κάποιον άμεσα να το φιλοξενήσει, θα μπορώ εγώ μετά το ΣΚ (γιατί μέχρι τότε έχω στο σπίτι πουλιά, γάτα, σκύλο ΚΑΙ χάμστερ! Χαμός. Όμως από επόμενη εβδομάδα θα μπορώ να το κρατήσω για κάποιες μέρες. Αρκεί να έχεις κοιτάξει πχ σε κτηνίατρο τι μπορεί να έχει το πουλάκι, αν είναι αρρωστουλι με κάποιο τρόπο, για να μη ρισκάρω με τους παπαγάλους μου! Από ό,τι φαίνεται είναι νεαρό σε ηλικία, όχι βέβαια και υπερβολικά μωρο, αλλά σίγουρα μαδημένο όπως είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω!
Ανυπομονώ να μάθω νέα. Καλή συνέχεια και μπράβο που το παλεύεις. Το μικρό θα σε ευγνωμονεί!

----------


## Panosfx

Σας ευχαριστω και θα σας κραταω ενημερους!
Θα χρειαζομουν παρολαυτα μια βοηθεια απο καποιον εμπειρο.Αν οχι να το κρατησει,να το δει να μου πει μια γνωμη.Ακομα κι οι κτηνιατροι δεν γνωριζουν πολλα απο παπαγαλακια.

----------


## Antigoni87

Εγώ θα κατέβω Πέμπτη ή Παρασκευή πρωί προς μεσημέρι στον Άγ. Αντώνιο κοντά για μια δουλειά.. Βέβαια, πρέπει να είναι αρκετά μακριά από εκεί το Χαϊδάρι! Απλώς δεν είμαι και τόσο έμπειρη, και ειδικά με μπατζάκια. Οπότε ελπίζω κάποιο παιδί πιο κοντά σου με περισσότερη εμπειρία να μπορέσει να το δει άμεσα από κοντά! Και ισχύει από εμένα ότι θα μπορούσα να το φιλοξενήσω και να το φροντίσω για καμιά βδομάδα ή και παραπάνω, αναλόγως πώς θα πάει, μέχρι να βρεθεί άλλος εθελοντής με περισσότερη εμπειρία  :Happy:

----------


## Panosfx

Αντιγονη σε ευχαριστω πολυ!Μπας και τον σωσουμε τον μπομπιρα!Κοντα μου παντως ειναι ο Αγ.Αντωνιος αν χρειαστει(ελπιζω οχι και να ειναι καλα).
Και μια φωτογραφια πρωινη

----------


## serafeim

μου κανει εντυπωση η αναπτυξη του εμενα προσωπικα γιατι μεγαλωνω αλλα 5 μικρα τωρα και γενικα απο μπατζι τα παω πολυ καλα!!!
κριμα που δεν ειμαι κοντα σου !!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παναγιωτη αφου εισαι αθηνα πηγενε το σε ενα πτηνιατρο να το δει... 
θα επρεπε να εχει κανονικα τα ολα του τα πουπουλα τωρα και πιστευω να αρχιζε να τρωει σπορια...

ειχε αδελφακια ?
το ματι του ειναι εντελως μαυρο ή εχει ασπρο δαχτυλιο και μαυρη κορη?

----------


## Panosfx

Δεν ξερω αν ειχε αδερφια.Στο κλουβι ηταν μονο του.Γιατι;
Εχει ολομαυρα ματια.
Ξερετε καποιον καλο πτηνιατρο να τον παω;

----------


## Panosfx

Καλησπερα σας!
Σημερα γενικα ειναι πιο ζωηρουλης ο μικρος και σταματησε να πεφτει μπρουμυτα.Αυτη τη στιγμη κοιμαται ορθιος αλλα επειδη αναπνεει και κουνιεται ολοκληρος κανει σαν εκκρεμες.
Φαινεται αδειος απο τροφη και εφαγε λιγο το μεσημερι αλλα του δινω κρεμα και δεν την θελει με τιποτα.Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να τον πιεσω να το φαει;
Συγνωμη αν σας εχω κουρασει παιδια,αλλα ειστε οι μονοι που εμπιστευομαι...

----------


## kaveiros

Παναγιώτη σου έστειλα ένα pm τη λίστα με τους πτηνιάτρους. Για το ποιος είναι καλός ή όχι δυστυχώς το φόρουμ δε μπορεί να σου απαντήσει γιατί είναι και υποκειμενικό και θα θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση. Αν θέλει κάποιο μέλος να προτείνει συγκεκριμένο γιατρό, μόνο με pm απευθείας στον Παναγιώτη.

Για το μικρό τώρα, δοκίμασες να του δώσεις με το χέρι λίγη τροφή ή λίγο κεχρί να δεις αν φάει?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

για τα ματια ρωτισα για να καταλαβω την ηλικεια του...

παναγιωτη βαλε σε ενα ριχο πιατο μερικα σπορακια παρτον διπλα σου τον μικρο και "χτυπα" τα σπορακια με το δαχτυλο σου... πρεπει σιγα σιγα να αρχισει να δωκιμαζει...

α, βγαλε απ το κλουβι το πορτοκαλι χαρτοαχυρο,αν το μασισει μπορει να τον βλαψει η χρωστικη...

----------


## Panosfx

Καταρχας σας ευχαριστω πολυ!
Πηγα και αλλαξα την κρεμα και πηρα την KAYTEE exact που μου προτειναν καποια παιδια.Επιτελους εφαγε ολοκληρωμενα.Τωρα ετυχε ή οχι δεν ξερω αλλα φανηκε να εχει και γουστα ο μπομπιρας.Λοιπον να μου το θυμηθειτε αυτος θα ζησει και θα βασιλεψει!
Πιστευω πως ακομα ειναι αρκετα αδυναμος για σπορια...Τον φοβαμαι μην πνιγει.Σημερα το απογευμα καταφερε και στεκοταν στην παλαμη μου ορθιος.Θα τον ταιζω με κρεμα μεχρι να τον δω να δυναμωνει λιγο και μετα θα δοκιμασω και σπορια.Τι λετε;

Το χαρτοαχυρο εφυγε!

----------


## maria-karolina

Μπράβοοο αυτά είναι πολύ ευχάριστα νέα! Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρει ο μικρούλης!!!

----------


## Snowbird

Μπράβο πάντως Παναγιώτη για την προσπάθεια που καταβάλλεις. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το αγαπάς κ θέλεις να κάνεις ό.τι περνά από το χέρι σου για να το βοηθήσεις!! :Anim 25:

----------


## Εφη

μπράβο σου Παναγιώτη για την προσπάθειά σου....εύχομαι τα καλύτερα

----------


## svevo30

Μπράβο Παναγιώτη για την προσπάθεια, είναι πολυ όμορφο αυτό που κάνεις!
Ήθελα να προσθέσω, φιλικά πάντα, κάτι για αυτά που έχουν ειπωθεί περι εμπειρίας στο τάισμα νεοσσών. Ειπώθηκε πως αυτή η διαδικασία είναι για λίγους και έμπειρους. Δε νομίζω να γεννιέται κανείς με τέτοιου είδους εμπειρία, η εμπειρία εξάλλου δεν είναι έμφυτη, αλλά αποκτιέται. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα έπρεπε να ταϊζουν τα παιδιά μας μόνο λίγοι και έμπειροι και όχι οι χωρίς εμπειρία γονείς τους, αυτά μάλλον είναι λιγάκι αστεία. Πέρα απο την κριτική πάντως, καλύτερη πιστεύω πως θα ήταν η ενθάρυνση σε όποιον, όπως ο Παναγιώτης, έχει την καλή πρόθεση να πράξει κάτι τέτοιο.
Και πάλι μπράβο σου Παναγιώτη, συνέχισε την προσπάθεια και εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για τον μικρό φτερωτό σου φίλο!

----------


## Panosfx

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!Ενα μπραβο οφειλω και σε εσας που με βοηθατε παρα πολυ!Χωρις εσας θα ειχα πελαγωσει τωρα,ενω σημερα εχω αρκετη αυτοπεποιπηθηση πως θα τα καταφερω.Μια σιγουρια ενα πραμα,νιωθω σα να μην ειμαι μονος...
Λοιπον εχω νεα!Του κουνησα λιγο τους σπορους και του κινησε την περιεργια και πηγε κι εφαγε 3 σπορια αλλα επειδη τα καταπιε χωρις να τα καθαρισει του τα πηρα πισω.
Αν του τα καθαριζα εγω ειναι καλη ιδεα ή δεν πρεπει να γινει ετσι;
Λογικα θα γινει μπλε ο μικρος αφου διακρινονται καποια μπλε-γαλαζια φτερα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπραβο σου Παναγιωτη για την προσπαθεια σου!
Καλα εκανες και του εδωσες σπορακια!!!!




> Αν του τα καθαριζα εγω ειναι καλη ιδεα ή δεν πρεπει να γινει ετσι;


Για να μαθει να τρωει καλο ειναι να το τα σπας λιγο,δηλ. τα βαζεις σε ενα παγκο,τα βαρας λιγο με ενα τασακι,πετρουλα,κατι τετοιο,ετσι ωστε να ανοιξουν λιγο!
Τοτε του τα δινεις και βλεπεις!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

δινε του αφθονα σπορια να τρωει... θα μαθει να τα σπαει μονος του... μπορεις βεβαια να κανεις και αυτο που σου λεει ο Ευθυμακος!@!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Τι pet shop ειναι αυτο? ελεος!!!!! ειναι τυχερος ο ιδιοκτητης που μενω Πατρα και οχι Αθηνα και δεν εχω περασει απο εκει να δω τα ζωακια ετσι. καποιος πρεπει να του παρει την αδεια του απανθρωπου!!  ::  :: ... μεγαλη ντροπη!!! φιλε Πανο κανε τα αδυνατα δυνατα και σωσε το μικρο!! σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## andreascrete

> Μπράβο Παναγιώτη για την προσπάθεια, είναι πολυ όμορφο αυτό που κάνεις!
> Ήθελα να προσθέσω, φιλικά πάντα, κάτι για αυτά που έχουν ειπωθεί περι εμπειρίας στο τάισμα νεοσσών. Ειπώθηκε πως αυτή η διαδικασία είναι για λίγους και έμπειρους. Δε νομίζω να γεννιέται κανείς με τέτοιου είδους εμπειρία, η εμπειρία εξάλλου δεν είναι έμφυτη, αλλά αποκτιέται. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα έπρεπε να ταϊζουν τα παιδιά μας μόνο λίγοι και έμπειροι και όχι οι χωρίς εμπειρία γονείς τους, αυτά μάλλον είναι λιγάκι αστεία. Πέρα απο την κριτική πάντως, καλύτερη πιστεύω πως θα ήταν η ενθάρυνση σε όποιον, όπως ο Παναγιώτης, έχει την καλή πρόθεση να πράξει κάτι τέτοιο.
> Και πάλι μπράβο σου Παναγιώτη, συνέχισε την προσπάθεια και εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για τον μικρό φτερωτό σου φίλο!


Φιλικά πάντα και εγώ θα σου απαντήσω καθότι αναφέρθηκες σε δικά μου λεγόμενα τα οποία σου φάνηκαν αστεία! ....ότι ναι η εμπειρία αποκτάτε σιγά-σιγά και πολλές φορές γινόμαστε πιο έμπειροι αφού πρώτα διδαχτούμε απο άτομα που γνωρίζουν πράγματα!!!!!δεν μπορούμε να το παίζουμε ξερόλες και μικροί θεοί όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με ζωντανές ψυχές βασιζόμενοι μόνο στο ένστικτο!....για παράδειγμα οι καινούργιοι γονείς στο μαιευτήριο δέχονται συμβουλές και τους δείχνουν το προσωπικό πως να κρατάνε το παιδί και πώς να το ταϊζουν όταν δεν θηλάζει καθώς και πολλά άλλα πράγματα τα οποία μετά ακολουθούν κατα γράμμα.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στους νεοσσούς που ταϊζουμε εμείς, καλό θα ήταν πρώτα να μας δείξει κάποιος που ξέρει και μετα να συνεχίσουμε εμείς το ταϊσμα.
Έχω δεί σε πολλά petshop σε αθήνα και κρήτη κατα διαστήματα καταδικασμένους νεοσσούς παπαγάλων με καμένους-μολυσμένους οισοφάγους γιατί τους ταϊσαν με κρέμα που ήταν πιο ζεστή απο ότι έπρεπε και άλλα πουλιά που ανέπτυξαν στον οισοφάγο μολύνσεις καθότι η κρέμα ήταν αρκετα πηχτή και μέρος παρέμεινε στον οισοφάγο σαπίζοντας.
Οπότε ότι συμβούλεψα τον φίλο μας είναι βάση εμπειρίας που απέκτησα και εγώ σεβόμενος τις γνώσεις άλλων πιο έμπειρων οπότε σε παρακαλώ μην προτρέχεις!
Έχει γίνει της μόδας όλοι να θέλουν νεοσσούς ταϊσμένους στο χέρι και όχι απο τους φυσικούς τους γονείς!....αυτό εγώ το θεωρώ τραγικό και μέγα λάθος καθότι πολλοί νεοσσοί χάνονται έτσι, ή αργότερα λίγο πρίν την ενηλικίωση που έχουμε πιθανότητες αιφνίδιων θανάτων καθότι τα πουλιά δεν δέχτηκαν τα αντισώματα που παίρνουν απο τους γονείς όταν ταϊζονται με φυσικό τρόπο, θα μπορούσα να μιλάω με παραδείγματα και επιχειρήματα για αυτό το θέμα για ώρες αλλά δεν θέλω να γίνω κουραστικός και για αυτό θα σταματήσω εδώ!

----------


## mitsman

> Φιλικά πάντα και εγώ θα σου απαντήσω καθότι αναφέρθηκες σε δικά μου λεγόμενα τα οποία σου φάνηκαν αστεία! ....ότι ναι η εμπειρία αποκτάτε σιγά-σιγά και πολλές φορές γινόμαστε πιο έμπειροι αφού πρώτα διδαχτούμε απο άτομα που γνωρίζουν πράγματα!!!!!δεν μπορούμε να το παίζουμε ξερόλες και μικροί θεοί όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με ζωντανές ψυχές βασιζόμενοι μόνο στο ένστικτο!....για παράδειγμα οι καινούργιοι γονείς στο μαιευτήριο δέχονται συμβουλές και τους δείχνουν το προσωπικό πως να κρατάνε το παιδί και πώς να το ταϊζουν όταν δεν θηλάζει καθώς και πολλά άλλα πράγματα τα οποία μετά ακολουθούν κατα γράμμα.
> Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στους νεοσσούς που ταϊζουμε εμείς, καλό θα ήταν πρώτα να μας δείξει κάποιος που ξέρει και μετα να συνεχίσουμε εμείς το ταϊσμα.
> Έχω δεί σε πολλά petshop σε αθήνα και κρήτη κατα διαστήματα καταδικασμένους νεοσσούς παπαγάλων με καμένους-μολυσμένους οισοφάγους γιατί τους ταϊσαν με κρέμα που ήταν πιο ζεστή απο ότι έπρεπε και άλλα πουλιά που ανέπτυξαν στον οισοφάγο μολύνσεις καθότι η κρέμα ήταν αρκετα πηχτή και μέρος παρέμεινε στον οισοφάγο σαπίζοντας.
> Οπότε ότι συμβούλεψα τον φίλο μας είναι βάση εμπειρίας που απέκτησα και εγώ σεβόμενος τις γνώσεις άλλων πιο έμπειρων οπότε σε παρακαλώ μην προτρέχεις!
> Έχει γίνει της μόδας όλοι να θέλουν νεοσσούς ταϊσμένους στο χέρι και όχι απο τους φυσικούς τους γονείς!....αυτό εγώ το θεωρώ τραγικό και μέγα λάθος καθότι πολλοί νεοσσοί χάνονται έτσι, ή αργότερα λίγο πρίν την ενηλικίωση που έχουμε πιθανότητες αιφνίδιων θανάτων καθότι τα πουλιά δεν δέχτηκαν τα αντισώματα που παίρνουν απο τους γονείς όταν ταϊζονται με φυσικό τρόπο, θα μπορούσα να μιλάω με παραδείγματα και επιχειρήματα για αυτό το θέμα για ώρες αλλά δεν θέλω να γίνω κουραστικός και για αυτό θα σταματήσω εδώ!



Συμφωνω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ σε ενα ενα ολα οσα ειπε ο Ανδρεας απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος!!!!!!!!!!

Οχι και μπραβο στην προσπάθεια του Πάναγιώτη, οχι και μπραβο!!!
Το δικο του χερι στην ουσια ηταν που το πηρε απο τους γονεις του... το δικο του εχθες,* το δικο μου* πιο πριν και παει λεγοντας!!!!
Οταν ο ανθρωπος σκαρφίζεται το οτιδηποτε , στην προκειμενη περιπτωση την εξημερωση του παπαγαλου και πρεπει να περασει μια σειρα βασανηστιριων για να το πετυχουμε αυτο δεν νομιζω οτι ταιριαζει το μπραβο!
Για να καλυψουμε δικα μας κενα , δικους μας εγωισμους κτλ κτλ......



Καλως ή κακως ο Πανος το πηρε το πουλάκι..... απο εκει και περα κανει το αυτονοητο!!! Αν δεν το εκανε θα ηταν για "κρεμασμα"!!!



Το ταισμα στο χερι ειναι αποκλειστικα και μονο για ελαχιστους πραγματικα εμπειρους και υπευθυνους και *ΜΟΝΟ* σε περιπτωση αναγκης!!!!
Οτιδηποτε αλλο ειναι πλεονασμος κατα την γνωμη μου!

Η εμπειρια ερχεται μεσα απο ασφαλεις τρόπους, 5 μερες συνεχομενα με εβαζε και ταιζα 3 μωρα ενας φιλος μου στην Κρητη, ο vaggelis76 μεχρι να μου κανει δώρο τα 2 απο αυτα και να συνεχισω το ταισμα στο σπιτι μου! Και παλι δεν ηξερα την τυφλα μου και εκανα το λαθος μου!!!

Στην προκειμενη περιπτωση δεν ξεραμε ουτε ποσο να ταιζουμε, ουτε καθε ποτε ουτε τι πυκνοτητα ουτε τιποτα!!!!



Εχω μιλησει με τον Παναγιωτη προσωπικα, ισως το πουλακι να μην ειχε καλυτερο μελλον εκει που ηταν, απλα πηρε μια τεραστια ευθυνη πανω του χωρις να το σκεφτει και πολυ καλα!!! Απο εκει και περα ειμαστε ΟΛΟΙ διπλα του να τον βοηθησουμε για ΟΤΙ χρειαστει ωστε το πουλακι να ζησει και να περασει τελεια μαζι του για αρκετα χρονια!

----------


## Panosfx

Εχετε δικιο παιδια.
Δεν ειναι κατι που θα το ξανακανα.Ειναι δυσκολη διαδικασια,με πολλους κινδυνους για την ζωη του νεοσσου.
Αν το πηρα το εκανα γιατι εμπιστευτηκα τον μαγαζατορα και το ποσο ευκολο μου το εκανε να δειχνει.Λιγο ταισμα,βρεγμενο ψωμι,νερο και λιγα σπορια κι ειναι κομπλε.Επηρρεαστηκα και λιγο απο το φορουμ που εβλεπα συχνα νεα θεματα με νεοσσους και παρασυρθηκα.Παλι καλα που δεν μου εδωσε πουλι που το προσεχαν οι γονεις του...
Με βοηθατε πολυ ολοι σας ομως,χτες ηρθαν σπιτι μου και 2 παιδια απο το φορουμ (δεν ξερω αν θελουν να πω ποιοι ειναι) που εχουν ξανακανει ταισμα και μου δειξαν και μου ειπαν πολλα.
Δεν το προτεινω σε κανεναν απειρο να κανει κατι τετοιο.
Σας ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## svevo30

Συμφωνώ με όσα λέτε παιδιά, να ξεκαθαρίσω όμως κάτι. Τα μπράβο προς τον Παναγιώτη, δεν ήταν για την κίνησή του να πάρει το πουλάκι απο τους φυσικούς του γονείς, αλλά για την διάθεση που έδειξε να το σώσει και αυτό ήθελα να ενισχύσω. Σίγουρα η εμπειρία γενικά, αλλά και ειδικά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, αποκτιέται απο ανθρώπους που ξέρουν και έχουν τη διάθεση να διδάξουν και στους άλλους που δεν ξέρουν! Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να σωθεί το πουλί και καλά κάνετε και βοηθάτε τον Παναγιώτη να το πετύχει, ένα μπράβο αξίζει και σε σας!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Κανενα νεο Πανο για τον μικρο! πως τα παει?

----------


## kaveiros

Παναγιωτη το ζητουμενο ειναι να ειναι καλα το πουλακι. Πολυ πιθανο ( αν και λαθος) να εκανα στη θεση σου το ιδιο πραγμα. Δυστυχως πολλες φορες οταν μιλαει το συναισθημα ...η λογικη ερχεται δευτερη. Οσο για τον ¨εμπορο¨ ...οτι και να πει κανεις ειναι λιγο... Περιμενουμε νεα για το μικρακι.

----------


## Snowbird

> Συμφωνώ με όσα λέτε παιδιά, να ξεκαθαρίσω όμως κάτι. Τα μπράβο προς τον Παναγιώτη, δεν ήταν για την κίνησή του να πάρει το πουλάκι απο τους φυσικούς του γονείς, αλλά για την διάθεση που έδειξε να το σώσει και αυτό ήθελα να ενισχύσω. Σίγουρα η εμπειρία γενικά, αλλά και ειδικά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, αποκτιέται απο ανθρώπους που ξέρουν και έχουν τη διάθεση να διδάξουν και στους άλλους που δεν ξέρουν! Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να σωθεί το πουλί και καλά κάνετε και βοηθάτε τον Παναγιώτη να το πετύχει, ένα μπράβο αξίζει και σε σας!!!


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το Βασίλη! Μπράβο στον Παναγιώτη για τη διάθεση να βοηθήσει το πουλάκι έτσι όπως εξελίχθηκαν τα πράγματα. Και φυσικά δεν πρέπει να απομακρύνουμε τα μικρά από τους γονείς μόνο και μόνο για δικό μας καπρίτσιο, παρά μόνο αν συντρέχουν σοβαροί λόγοι.

----------


## Panosfx

Σας εβγαλα φωτογραφιες να δειτε τον μικρο ο οποιος μερα με τη μερα δυναμωνει.Σημερα πρωτη μερα που μπορεσε κι εφαγε 2+ml κρεμα σε ενα γευμα.Α σημερα εφαγε και λιγα σπορια!
Εδω να δειτε και τα μπλε φτερα του.



Εδω να δειτε τα στραβα δαχτυλα του.




Κι εδω δυο φωτογραφιες πως ηταν την πρωτη μερα



Αν μπορει η διαχειριση να σβησει το προηγουμενο μου ποστ.Ευχαριστω!

----------


## kaveiros

H διαφορά φαίνεται. μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια, να πάνε ολα καλά!

----------


## serafeim

υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει splayed legs?
ειναι πανεμορφο παντως να σου ζησει!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!Το προσπαθω...
Πια δεν ακουμπαει το κεφαλι του καπου,ειναι μονιμως ορθιος ακομα κι οταν κοιμαται(που κοιμαται σχεδον ολη τη μερα).
Παιρνει χρωμα μπλε σε αρκετα φτερα.
Αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι τα δαχτυλακια του και το γεγονος οτι ποτε δεν ζηταει φαι,καμια φορα δεν εκλαψε οπως κανουν σχεδον ολοι οι νεοσσοι.Τον ταιζουμε ομως αρκετα συχνα.
Συνηθως καθεται ακινητος,δεν ειναι περιεργος ή κοιμαται ειτε ορθιος ειτε σε μια καλτσα-φωλια που του φτιαξαμε και του αρεσει.
Και καμια φορα καθαριζει τα φτερα του.
Εχει αποκτησει δυναμη και αντιστεκεται αν τον εχω στα χερια μου.Θελει να καθεται ψηλα και λιγες φορες κανει να δαγκωσει.

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα τα νεα σου Πανο, η διαφορα προς το καλυτερο ειναι εμφανες!!! μπραβο και να εισαι καλα!! και εσυ και το μικρο σου!!

----------


## mitsman

Αν το βαλεις στο δαχτυλο μπορει και στεκεται?????????

Σημερα εκανες τα ταισματα που ειπαμε εχθες στο τηλεφωνο????

Η διαφορα ειναι εμφανη!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

----------


## Panosfx

Δημητρη ναι τα εκανα!Εφαγε 1+ml το πρωι κι αλλα 2+ το μεσημερι.Επισης πηγα και του αγορασα παπαγαλινη Vitakraft menu με κεχρι και βιταμινες(συγνωμη δεν το κανω για διαφημιση,δεν εχω μαγαζι απλα ο Δημητρης με συμβουλευει σε πολλα) κι εφαγε καμια 10αρια σπορους.Του αρεσαν μαλλον.Σε λιγο θα τον ξαναταισω.
Κοιμαται τωρα κλασσικα...

----------


## mitsman

Κοιμαται πολυ κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας??? τον ζυγιζεις????? παιρνει βαρος??? χανει??? η  μενει στασιμος???

Ξερεις κατι??? υπολογιζω οτι αυτος που στο εδωσε σου εχει πει 2 σωστα πραγματα!!!

το ποσες φορες να το ταιζεις και την ηλικια.....



Δεν θεωρειται διαφημιση το προιον αλλα το μαγαζι που τα πηρες που δεν θέλουμε να ξέρουμε!

----------


## Panosfx

Πηγα και αγορασα μια ζυγαρια ακριβειας ψηφιακη σημερα γιατι η αλλη που ειχα τελικα δεν ηταν καλη απο οτι μου ειπαν εδω.
Τωρα που τον ζυγισα εδειξε 20 γραμμαρια χωρις να ειναι φαγωμενος.Παλιοτερα το 22 γραμμαρια δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ηταν αληθες...
Απο τωρα εχω ψηφιακη ομως και θα εχω καλυτερες μετρησεις να σημειωνω

----------


## mitsman

Να μας ενημερώνεις!!!!  Μην μας ξεχνας!!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Ξεχασα να σου πω πως ναι κοιμαται αρκετες ωρες,ειδικα αμα τον αφησεις ησυχο.
Δεν τον ακους καθολου,ουτε φωναζει,ουτε κλαιει.Η αναπνοη του ειναι πεντακαθαρη.
Και τα δαχτυλα ενω τα ψιλοκουναει δεν τα τυλιγει π.χ. στο δαχτυλο μου.Ειναι συνεχεια ετσι.

----------


## Panosfx

Δεν ξερω γιατι και πως,αλλα το μωρακι αργοπεθαινει και δεν ξερω τι να κανω...

----------


## Panosfx

Εκανε πριν λιγο μια μαυρη κουτσουλια.Τι σημαινει αυτο;Καποιος να βοηθησει;

----------


## serafeim

κρατατο ζεστο και να το ταιζεις μονο οταν ο προλοβος αδειαζει για να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι δεν εχει μεινει κρεμα στον προλοβο του και γεμησει μυκητες... 
παρε ενα ηλεκτρονικο θερμομετρο και να κανεις την κρεμα 39 βαθμους για να εισαι σιγουρος....
τιποτα αλλο δεν θες... αν εχει πιασει μυκητες στον προλοβο τοτε το nystamicin αν θυμαμαι καλα εδεινα εγω αλλα και παλι...
σου ευχουμε ολα τα καλα του κοσμου και να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Δυστυχώς η μαύρη κουτσουλιά δεν είναι καλή... δε νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κάνει και πολλά πράγματα πλέον Πάνο.
Να δώσεις ορό δεξτρόζης για ενέργεια??? Δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πανο επισης αν και το μωρο ειναι ακρτα μεγαλο και ο καιρος ζεστος εγω θα ελεγα να βαλεις διπλα του ενα μπουκαλακι με ζεστο(οχι καυτο) νερο...

ελπιζω να τα καταφερει...

----------


## Panosfx

Με συμβουλεψε ο Δημητρης να του βαλω λιγο μελι στο νερο μαζι με την κρεμα για ενεργεια.
Ειναι αρρωστο το μωρο σιγουρα,του ειναι δυσκολο να αντισταθει ή να ανοιξει τα ματια του.Πφφφ...κοντευω να τρελαθω.
Την μια νευριαζω με μενα που το πηρα και την αλλη με τον μαγαζατορα που αν ηταν ανοιχτα τωρα δεν ξερω τι θα γινοταν...Αν και εκει να εμενε την ιδια τυχη θα ειχε.

Εφαγε στις 21:30 περιπου τελευταια φορα.Κατα τις 1 να το ξαναταισω ή καλυτερα οχι;Εσεις τι θα κανατε;

----------


## andreascrete

Ακολούθα ότι σου είπε ο Δημήτρης και αν δεν βγάλει το βράδυ προσπάθησε να μην στεναχωρηθείς! .... τουλάχιστον θα ξέρεις ότι έκανες ότι καλύτερο μπόρεσες για αυτό!
Και για όσα παιδιά διάβασαν την ιστορία σας και θα συνεχίσουν να διαβάζουν στο μέλλον ελπίζω να κατάλαβαν ότι αυτή *η μόδα του θέλω πουλάκι ταϊσμένο και εξημερωμένο πρέπει επιτέλους να σταματήσει μια και καλή!!!!!!!!!
*Παίρνουμε μόνο πουλιά που μεγάλωσαν απο τους γονείς τους και έχουν μάθει να τρέφονται μόνα τους, και αφιερώνουμε χρόνο για να τα κάνουμε να μας εμπιστευθούν και να εξημερωθούν σταδιακά!....Εκεί βρίσκεται *Η ΜΑΓΚΙΑ*, να το εξημερώνεις εσύ το πουλάκι και να αφιερώνεις χρόνο για να πετύχεις ένα γερό δεσμό!

----------


## Antigoni87

Πάνο μου, ελπίζω να είναι καλύτερα το πουλάκι... Τι έγινε τελικά; Πώς είναι; Η μαύρη κουτσουλιά σημαίνει νομίζω αιμορραγία, θα στα είπε κι ο Δημήτρης. Σίγουρα δε θα την έβγαζε στο μαγαζί, δεν το συζητάμε.. Πιθανότατα θα είχε πεθάνει ήδη. Το ότι το φρόντισες τόσες μέρες, τόσο πολύ, τόσο σχολαστικά, είναι μεγάλη τύχη για το πουλάκι είτε τα καταφέρει είτε όχι. Να το θυμάσαι αυτό! Ελπίζω να ακούσουμε καλα νέα...

----------


## Panosfx

Μετα απο το τελευταιο ταισμα δειχνει λιγο καλυτερα.Ξαναστεκεται στα ποδια του και κοιμαται αυτη τη στιγμη ορθιο παλι χωρις να εχει την αναγκη να ξαπλωσει.Αναπνεει οπως και πριν.Περιμενω να δω και κουτσουλια του.
Τον ξεματιασε κι η μανα μου..  :Anim 63: 
Τι να πω ρε παιδια μαλλον ειναι σκληρο καρυδι αν και φτυστε το.Να δουμε και πως θα ξημερωσει...

----------


## mitsman

Βάλε ενα δαχτυλο νερο στο μπρικι και μισο κουταλακι του γλυκου μέλι....
φτιαξε την κρεμα νερουλη, αναλογια 1 προς 3, σκονη -νερο!

Η μαυρη κουτσουλια δειχνει αιμοραγια αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως δικαιολογειται, αφου δεν χτυπησε καπου το πουλακι!


Τον σταυρο σου και το πρωι σε γιατρο!

----------


## mitsman

μην χαιρεσαι, παντα πριν το τελος τα δινουν ολα!!!!!! 
Αλλα μην χασεις ουτε ενα δευτερολεπτο την ελπιδα σου!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Μητσαρα δεν χαιρομαι,απλα ηταν μια μικρη ανακουφιση.Αυτο που μου ειπες με το μελι το εκανα.Μια φορα στις 21:30 και μια πριν 10 λεπτα.Εφαγε αρκετα και με ορεξη.
Ακομα και τωρα ορθιο στεκεται και κοιμαται.Λες να τον πειραξαν τα σπορια απο την παπαγαλινη;
Και φυσικα δεν επεσε ή χτυπησε.Σαν τα ματια μου τον προσεχω.Σκεψου απο την Τριτη που τον πηρα δεν εχω βγει ουτε για βολτα για να τον εχω συνεχεια υπο την εποπτεια μου.

----------


## mitsman

Τα σπόρια αποκλειεται να τον πειραξαν!!! το μονο σιγουρο!!!!!!!

αστο στην ησυχια του να κοιμηθει τωρα!!! το πρωι σηκω 7 να το ταισεις! με τον ιδιο τροπο!

----------


## Panosfx

Και το πρωι με μελι;Σιγουρα;Ακομα κι αν ξυπνησει καλα;

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ τωρα πηρα χαμπαρι την τελευταια σημερινη εξελιξη .η μαυρη κουτσουλια αν πραγματι ειναι μαυρη και οχι πρασινη πολυ σκουρα ,δεν ειναι κατι καλο και δειχνει αιμοραγια στο στομαχι του πουλιου ή ψηλα στο εντερο .οπως και να χει βγαλε φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι ειτε σημερα αν κανει ή αυριο το πρωι .θελω να μαθω απο τα παιδια την αντιστοιχη ηλικια του πουλιου σε ημερες καναρινιου για να καταλαβω (δεν τα ξερω καλα τα των παπαγαλων ) και θα δουμε αν χορηγησεις καποιο φαρμακο και ποιο .θελω να δεις την κοιλια του πουλιου αν κατω απο το δερμα φαινεται κατι σαν φλεβα πρησμενη (ειναι εντερο ) .μενω νεα ζωη περιστεριου και αν και δυσκολη μερα λογω μαρκετ κλπ αυριο ,στειλε με πμ το τηλ (σταθερο ή κινητο ) να τα πουμε μηπως περασω .αντιβιωση αν χρειαστει εχω .νυσταμισιν ισως παρεις απο φαρμακειο .ισως δεν δωσεις τιποτα .εχεις καποια πολυβιταμινη σπιτι; αν εχεις ριξε αμεσα στην κρεμα που θα δωσεις

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει φαει κατι μονος του; υποθετω τον εχεις ελεγχομενο εντος κλουβιου;ε; λεω για καμμια τυχον τοξικωση .ξαναεκανε καποια κουτσουλια; περα απο το κεντρικο τμημα της το στερεο ,τα υγρα τριγυρω τι χρωμα ειχανε;

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη αν υπολογισουμε οτι το καναρινι απογαλακτιζεται στον μηνα και το budgie στους 2 μηνες, ειναι περιπου 20 μερων καναρινακι!
Καλυτερα να μην κοιταξει βρεχοντας το για φλεβα στην κοιλια καθως θα το στρεσσαρει απιστευτα και το βασικοτερο σε αυτη την ηλικια χανουν απιστευτα ευκολα την θερμοκρασια σωματος και θα εχουμε ασχημο αποτελεσμα!
Πολυβιταμινη δεν θα εχει ο Πανος!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Ναι, και το πρωί να δώσεις μέλι! Κακό δεν θα κάνει. Μπορεί πράγματι να είναι πιο ενεργητικό και τελικά να μην έχει καλή κατάληξη, αλλά είναι πολύ ενθαρρυντικό ότι το είδες να συνέρχεται και εγώ πάντα ελπίζω για το καλύτερο  :Happy:  . Μπορεί να είναι πολύ δυνατό και πεισματάρικο! Μέχρι στιγμής αυτό δείχνει. Ελπίζω αυτή η κουτσουλιά να μην επαναληφθεί. Αύριο πρωί θα ξέρεις σίγουρα. Καλή τύχη εύχομαι! Ανυπομονώ για καλά νέα!

----------


## Panosfx

Δημητρη(jk21) σου στελνω το τηλεφωνο μου να σε ενημερωσω αν θα χρειαστω καποιο φαρμακο.Δυστυχως λογω της καταστασης του το ειχα συνεχεια πανω μου για να τον παρακολουθω και να τον κρατω ζεστο με την θερμοκρασια του σωματος οποτε τις κουτσουλιες τις εκανε πανω μου(και τις οποιες σκουπισα).
Πριν λιγο τον ξαναταισα οποτε σε λιγακι θα αρχισει και παλι το κουτσουλισμα.Θα τον βαλω στο κλουβακι του αμα ειναι να εχω δειγμα.
Πολυβιταμινη πρεπει να εχω καποια απο το κοκατιλ που ειχα.Λογικα κανει γιατι στην φωτο δειχνει και badgie.Ειναι η beaphar sivotine και εχω και την beaphar multi-vit.Αυτες ομως τις βαζεις στο νερο του πουλιου,κι αυτος δεν πινει νερο ακομα.Εκτος κι αν τις βαλω στο νερο της κρεμας.

Υγ.Μολις κουτσουλησε κι εκανε νερουλη και πρασινη κουτσουλια.

----------


## mitsman

Φυσιολογικη- θετικη  κουτσουλια, βαλε την multi vit  στην κρέμα αφου την εχεις φτιαξει και ξαναανακατεψε!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Αυριο το πρωι Μητσο ή να τον ξαναταισω τωρα με την multi-vit;Ειναι αρκετα φουσκωμενος απο το προηγουμενο γευμα.
Και επειδη με μπερδεψατε να ριξω στο νερο και μελι και πολυβιταμινη;
Φωτογραφια της κουτσουλιας να ανεβασω ή σιχαινεστε;

Αντιγονη μακαρι γιατι ειναι ψυχουλα κι αυτο μωρε και εχει πεσει σε καλα χερια πιστεψε με.
Τον σηκωσα πριν λιγο και δεν φαινεται καμια φλεβα στην κοιλια του.Δεν εχει πουπουλα εκει και φαινεται αμεσως.

----------


## mitsman

Ανεβασε φωτογραφια της κουτσουλιας, πλακα μας κανεις??????


αυριο παλι ταισμα με βιταμινη και μελι!!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Δημητρη αναλογια μελι και βιταμινη;Υπολογισε και την κρεμα...Επισης να την κανω νερουλη;

Ειναι απο κινητο γιατι δεν εχω φωτογραφικη γι'αυτο δεν ειναι κι η καλυτερη φωτο.Το πρωι για καλυτερες.
Τωρα φαινονται μαυρες αλλα λογω ελλειψης φωτισμου.Κανονικα ειναι πρασινες.

----------


## mitsman

Μελι το ιδιο, αναλογια 3 νερο 1 σκονη

αν ειναι σε σταγονες η πολυβιταμινη ριξε στην τελικη κρεμαστα 3 μλ δηλαδη 2 σταγονες!

----------


## Panosfx

Οκ Μητσαρα σε ευχαριστω πολυ!Αυριο το πρωι θα εχουμε πλουσιο γευμα!
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για την προσπαθεια που γινεται εδω.
Ισως αλλα παπαγαλακια 40 ημερων να ειναι πιο ζωηρα,να εχουν ισια ποδαρακια,να σφυριζουν και να παιζουν αλλα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να τον παρατησω αυτον τον μπαγασα.
Πιστευω οτι δεν ηταν τυχαιο ολο αυτο κι οτι καλο εχει να δωσει.Αρκει να μεινει ζωντανος...

----------


## jk21

η κουτσουλια μαλλον ειναι φυσιολογικοτατη και το σκουρο ισως προηλθε γιατι εκτος απο κρεμα εφαγε για πρωτη φορα και σπορια απο οτι καταλαβα .θα δουμε και αυριο και πιθανοτατα απο κοντα .δινεις multivit στην κρεμα οπως σου ειπε ο δημητρης και αφηνεις εκει που ειναι την σιβοτιν.ειναι αντιβιωση αλλα σιγουρα οχι για οτι μας απασχολει αυτη τη στιγμη .πεσε να ξεκουραστεις .ολα θα πανε καλα .να τον εχεις καπου ζεστα

----------


## serafeim

παναγιωτη καλημερα...
τι νεα εχουμε?

----------


## Panosfx

Ξυπνησε η αδερφη μου το πρωι να το ταισει και το βρηκε νεκρο...Ισως κατι ειχε απο την μερα που το πηρα,ισως γι'αυτο δεν το ηθελαν οι γονεις του,ισως δεν τα εκανα εγω ολα σωστα.Οι κουτσουλιες του ηταν σα να εβγαλε την κρεμα οπως την εφαγε πριν που τις κοιταγα.
Ωραια εχω εναν χαμο,κι εναν θανατο απο τα παπαγαλακια μου μεχρι στιγμης...
Παιδια σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους για την βοηθεια!Να ειστε καλα!

----------


## andreascrete

Eγώ ήμουν 1000 % σίγουρος ότι θα συμβεί αυτό και για αυτό το λόγο και δεν σε ρώτησα σήμερα το πρωϊ!
μην το πάρεις κατάκαρδα, η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία για αυτό σε αφήσαμε να το παλέψεις και σου δώσαμε συμβουλές αλλά απο την στιγμή που χωρίστηκε απο γονείς η μοίρα του ήταν προκαθορισμένη!
πάρε ένα καινούργιο ενήλικο πουλάκι και θα δείς ότι με την συνεχή φροντίδα σου και υπομονή και επιμονή θα εξημερωθεί όπως και ένα ταϊσμένο στα χέρια και σίγουρα θα ζήσει και πολλά χρόνια σε αντίθεση με το εξημερωμένο που συνήθως είναι φιλάσθενο και ζεί λιγότερο!
να το πάς και να το δείξεις στον βλάξ κτηνίατρο που στο πούλησε και να του πείς να χαίρεται τα διπλώματα του!....που σου πήρε 30 ευρώ για αυτό,χώρια βιταμίνες και υγρές τροφές!!!!
αν έχει μπέσα θα πρέπει να σου επιστρέψει τα λεφτά που σου έλεγε ότι είναι πανεύκολο! ....δεν είναι τα λεφτά το θέμα βέβαια όσο το ότι καταδίκασε μια ψυχούλα!
εσύ δεν φταίς γιατί δεν ήξερες και τον εμπιστεύτηκες....το κρίμα στον λαιμό του!

----------


## moutro

πραγματικά λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ για το μικρούλι σου... Διάβαζα χθες όλο το θέμα και μου θύμησε περιπέτεια... Αγχώθηκα και εγώ μαζί σου-σας και μπορώ να φανταστώ πως νιώθεις. Προσπάθησες πολύ και μπράβο σου, όλα τα υπόλοιπα στα έχουν ήδη πει τα παιδιά... Ευχομαι περισσότερη τυχη (και σύνεση) στο επόμενο σου φτερωτό φιλαράκι...

----------


## Panosfx

Δεν ειναι για μενα το θεμα να παω απο το μαγαζι να ζητησω να μου δωσει δωρεαν αλλο πουλι.Δεν το βλεπω ετσι.
Το ειδα σε τι συνθηκες ζουσε και πως ηταν και πιστεψα οτι θα μπορουσα να το σωσω και να το μεγαλωσω.Αν ειχα λεφτα θα αγοραζα κι ενα ενηλικο κοκατιλ που ειδα σε αλλο πετ σοπ που δεν ειχε στο ενα ποδι δαχτυλα και με δυσκολια ανεβαινε στο πλαστικο κλαδακι.Ειχε μια φατσουλα...
Θελω ομως να παω στο μαγαζι του και να τον ξεφτιλισω,να τον αρχισω στα καντηλια που ειναι και κτηνιατρος.Αλλα αν παω τωρα που ειμαι θολωμενος θα μπλεξω σιγουρα.
Παιδια και παλι σας ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα!Δεν ενιωθα μονος σε αυτη την προσπαθεια καμια στιγμη!

----------


## andreascrete

Nα πάς αλλά όχι με μαγκιά και απειλές, θα πάς σήμερα και θα του μιλήσεις ευγενικά και ήρεμα!....θα του πείς ότι δεν έπρεπε να σου δώσει το πουλάκι και να το χωρίσει απο τους γονείς του, ότι ήταν λάθος του να λέει ότι είναι εύκολο και ότι σου κόστισε χρόνο, χρήμα, πίκρα και απογοήτευση! ....ότι είχες βοήθεια απο έμπειρα άτομα φόρουμ πουλιών και παρόλα αυτά δεν τα κατάφερε!
να του το κρατάς να το δεί και να του ζητήσεις κάποιο άλλο ενήλικο, ένας άνθρωπος με μπέσα και σωστός επαγγελματίας θα στο αντικαταστήσει και θα το ξανασκεφτεί διπλά για να δώσει άλλο νεοσσό σε άλλο πελάτη!
αλλά το δίκιο σου ίσως το βρείς με την ευγένεια και με ωραίο τρόπο και επιχειρήματα ...αν πάς με τσαμπουκά το έχασες το παιχνίδι!
αν δεν σε σεβαστεί και ζητάει τα ρέστα φύγε και απλά πές του ότι θα δώσεις τα στοιχεία του στο ιντερνετ για να μην προτιμάνε το κτηνιατρείο του γιατί δεν είναι σοβαρός επαγγελματίας.
τουλάχιστον αυτό μπορεί να τον ταρακουνήσει!

----------


## Panosfx

Και για κοιταχτε τι ανακαλυψα μολις.Πηγα να βαλω αγγελια να χαρισω πολυβιταμινες και κρεμα και δειτε τι βρηκα.Ο τυπας ειναι μεγας απατεωνας λεμε και δεν το γλυτωνει.
Και παρακαλω τους διαχειριστες να με αφησουν να πω ονομα.
Η κρεμα που μου εδωσε ή μαλλον πουλησε την μερα που πηρα τον μικρο ηταν η Lydia healthy diet.Για δειτε ημ/νια ληξης


Η κρεμα εχει ληξει δεν ξερω απο ποτε κι ο τυπας πηρε στυλο κι εγραψε το 3 στο τελος.
Παω απο εκει και θα σας πω τι εγινε.

----------


## moutro

Tωρα συγνώμη αλλά και γω μαζί σου!!!!!! εννοείται να πας!!!! ευγένεια και ψυχραιμια πάνω απο ολα αλλα να τα ακούσει νομίζω του χρειάζεται...

----------


## serafeim

παναγιωτη σε ποια περιοχη μενεις?
περναω απο εκει πρεπει να το κλησει το μαγαζι καντου μηνηση.... κατι πρεπει να γινει με αυτυς τους αγριους που κανουν τετοια πραγματα... ξυπνησα 8:00 και ειχα μια χαρουμενη μερα με τα 5 μικρα να τσιριζουν τα 4 μεγαλυτερα να κανουν σκανταλιες τον καναρο να κελαηδα και τον καιλ να σφιριζει και μολις διαβασα αυτο με τον απατεωνα εγινα εξω φρενων τωρα....  πφφφφφ δεν τα αντεχω λυγμενη????????????????
παναγιωτη δεν ειναι δικο σου φτεξιμο σε νιωθω πραμγατικα!!!!!!!!

----------


## andreascrete

Παιδιά τι νομίζετε ότι είναι η μήνυση!....δεν είναι η διαδικασία αυτή εύκολη,θέλει τρέξιμο, διαδικαστικά,έξοδα Δικηγορικά, Δικαστήρια....είναι χρονοβόρα διαδικασία και κοστίζει και πολύ στην τσέπη!!!!!! ....εδώ ένα απλό εξώδικο κοστίζει μόνο για να συνταχθεί και να παραδωθεί μια μικρή περιουσία!!!!!
 Να πάει το παιδί στο κτηνιατρείο, και με επιχειρήματα και με ευγένεια να κολλήσει στον τοίχο τον χάλια κτηνίατρο και να απαιτήσει τα λεφτά του πίσω! σε περίπτωση που δεν δεχτεί να τον ενημερώσει ότι θα τον διασύρει με θέμα που θα ανοίξει στο ίντερνετ δίνοντας τα στοιχεία του κτηνιατρείου, μπάς και τον τρομάξει! απο εκεί και πέρα τίποτα άλλο δεν γίνεται!

----------


## Antigoni87

Παναγιωτη μου λυπάμαι πολύ.. Θυμήσου αυτό που σου είπα χτες όμως! Αν δεν το είχες πάρει το πουλάκι, θα είχε σίγουρο τέλος, πολύ νωρίτερα και χωρίς καμιά στοργή, φροντίδα και ενδιαφέρον από κανέναν. Συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια και την υπομονή σου! Τουλάχιστον είχε ένα καλύτερο τέλος το πλασματάκι από αυτό που θα είχε στα χέρια αυτού του τύπου.
Αλλά είμαι κατηγορηματική σε ένα πράγμα: ΜΗΝ πάρεις άλλο πουλάκι από αυτόν!! Ούτε αν αγοράσεις, ούτε αν σου χαρίσει. Μην τον ενισχύσεις με κανέναν τρόπο, και απλώς ζήτα τα λεφτά σου πίσω! Αυτό που έκανε με την κρέμα ήταν απαράδεκτο και δείχνει πώς αντιμετωπίζει πουλιά, τροφές και πελάτες στο μαγαζί του: κοροϊδεύει. Οπότε, εγώ στη θέση σου θα έπαιρνα πίσω τα λεφτά, και ή θα έψαχνα από το φόρουμ να χαρίζεται υγιές μικρό πουλάκι (είναι σωστή εποχή) ή θα αγοραζα από σωστό εκτροφέα μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο (θα σε βοηθήσουμε εμείς).
Μη βιαστείς! Μετά από αυτή την δύσκολη εμπειρία σου, θα κάνεις πιο σωστή και υπομονετική επιλογή, και πάω στοίχημα ότι όποιο πουλάκι πέσει στα χέρια σου θα είναι ευτυχισμένο!!

----------


## andreascrete

Kαλά θα ήταν να πάρει τα λεφτά του πίσω αλλά 1000 % δεν θα τα επιστρέψει ο κτηνίατρος, θα του προτείνει να του το αλλάξει με άλλο παπαγαλάκι η στην χειρρότερη περίπτωση θα του πεί να φύγει και ότι πήρε ένα ρίσκο και απέτυχε και δεν φταίει αυτός....όσο για την κρέμα θα ισχυριστεί ότι την αγόρασε έτσι και τον κοροίδεψαν και αυτόν!
έμπορος είναι και θα βρεί 100 δικαιολογίες για να την βγάλει καθαρή!

----------


## stelios7

Αν του εδωσε λιγμενη κρεμα μπορει να μην κανει μηνιση διοτη οντος θα του στηχοισει παρα πολλα αλλα μπορει να κανει εστω μια καταγκελια!

----------


## Antigoni87

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Αντρέα! Απλώς κύριο μέλημα του Παναγιώτη θα πρέπει να είναι να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί ξανά με κάποια τυχαία αγορά ή προσφορά ανταλλαγής από τον κτηνίατρο, αλλά να βρει με πιο ήρεμο νου το ιδανικό παπαγαλάκι γι αυτόν! Μετά από όσα πέρασε, απέδειξε νομίζω ότι θα γίνει πολύ καλός "μπαμπάς" για όποιο πουλάκι πέσει στα χέρια του, γι αυτό και αξίζει να το ψάξει λίγο ακόμη. Μακάρι να είχα παπαγαλάκια να σου χάριζα ρε Παναγιώτη! Μόνο καναρινάκι θα μπορούσα να σου δώσω.
Είναι σημαντικό όλο αυτό που έγινε, και γιατί ο Παναγιώτης αλλά και πολλά άλλα νέα μέλη έμαθαν πολύ χρήσιμα πράγματα, και έτσι ακόμη περισσότεροι θα αποφεύγουν βιαστικές αγορές μωρών παπαγάλων, αλλά και γιατί κακά τα ψέματα, τα λάθη είναι για τους ανθρώπους. Η επανάληψή τους είναι το κακό, όχι τα ίδια τα λάθη μας.

----------


## Panosfx

Γραφω απο το κινητο γι'αυτο θα ειμαι λιγο συντομος.Πιο μετα που παω σπιτι θα ειμαι αναλυτικοτερος.Ολα γιναν οπως τα ειπε ο Αντρεας.Ο τυπος ειναι επαγγελματιας απατεωνας.Ισχυριζοταν οτι την τροφη του την εδωσε ετσι η εταιρεια κι οτι δεν εχει ληξει.Οτι το πουλι ηταν 60 ημερων κι οτι επρεπε να τρωει βρεγμενο ψωμι και 3 γευματα,οχι 5 κι οτι γι'αυτο πεθανε.Οτι ειναι επιστημονας και κανεις δεν ξερει παραπανω.Φυσικα και δεν ηθελα αλλο ζωο απο αυτον αν και δεν μου το προτεινε.Αν ετσι φροντιζει τουσ πελατεσ με χαλασμενεσ τροφεσ φανταστειτε τι δινει στα δικα του.Ξερει τι ατακες να λεει του εχει ξανασυμβει.Ουτε λεφτα εδινε.
Για καλη μου τυχη κρατηθηκα και δεν τον εβρισα.Δεν εχω τα λεφτα να τον κυνηγησω να του το κλεισω αν και τον απειλησα πως θα βλεπει το ονομα του παντου στο ιντερνετ.
Ακουω λυσεις απο την διαχειριση για το τι μπορω να κανω η' κανουμε.Δεν μπορω να το αφησω ετσι αυτο.
Επισης εχω φωτογραφια απο τα σκυλια που τα εχει διπλα στα πουλια.Μεταδοση αρρωστιων απο ζωο σε ζωο δηλαδη...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Παρακολουθώ ΟΛΟ το θέμα από την αρχή.
Παναγιώτη καταρχάς μπράβο σου για όλο αυτό που έκανες με το πουλάκι και που έστω λίγες μέρες έζησε καλά και που το φρόντισες.
Μην στεναχωριέσαι διότι έκανες ότι καλύτερο μπορούσες για εκείνο.
Τώρα όσον αφορά το θέμα του απατεώνα σιχάματος....προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι ΔΕΝ λύνονται πάντα με την ευγένεια όλα τα ζητήματα στην ζωή μας.
Προσωπικά εγώ θα του το έκανα λαμπόγυαλο,όπως και παλιά με έναν ο οποίος ήταν υπεύθυνος για το θάνατο ενός κουταβιού, πήρε αυτό που του άξιζε συν ότι έδωσε και τα λεφτά πίσω.

----------


## andreascrete

Τίποτα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις! απλά την επόμενη φορά θα είσαι πιο προσεκτικός τι αγοράζεις και απο ποιόν!....δες το σαν μια άσχημη εμπειρία που σου έμαθε πολλά.
Όλο και κάποιο παιδί θα βρεθεί να σου εμπιστευθεί κάποιο παπαγαλάκι, ακόμα γίνονται αναπαραγωγές απο μέλη και όλο και κάτι θα βρεθεί!
Βάλε και μια αγγελία για το τί θες και ζητάς μέσα στο φόρουμ!
Ο πονηρός/κακός έμπορος ήταν και θα παραμείνει έμπορος και θα έχει για θεό του το χρήμα, δεν έχει μπέσα και δεν ιδρώνει το αυτί του απο απειλές γιατί είναι συνηθισμένος να αντιμετωπίζει καθημερινά δυσαρεστημένους πελάτες ...ρε γαμώτο γιατί πάντα επαληθεύομαι δεν ξέρω! είχα προβλέψει και το θάνατο του μικρού και την απάντηση που θα έπαιρνες!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Με τις απειλές όχι...με το ξύλο όμως?

----------


## kaveiros

Το μονο που θα κερδισεις με μια μηνυση ειναι ανα ξοδευτεις σε δικηγορους για μια υποθεση που θα δικαστει σε χρονια απο τωρα και αν. Αυτο που θα σου προτεινα εγω ειναι να πας πισω στο μαγαζι να τους ζητησεις τα χρηματα ολα πισω να τους πας και την ληγμενη τροφη. Αν σου κανουν τους δυσκολους απειλησε τους οτι θα τους κουβαλησεις επι τοπου την αρμοδια υπηρεσια υγειονομικου ελεγχου και θα απευθυνθεις στο συνηγορο του καταναλωτη ( πραγμα που μπορεις να κανεις...κανουν καλη δουλεια). Παρε τα χρηματα σου και παρε ενα πουλακι απο εκτροφεα.
δε ξερω ποση ζημια εκανε η ληγμενη τροφη, λογικα θα εκανε, αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι στα πουλια που οι ιδιοι οι γονεις δεν ταϊζουν η παρατουν ή κακομεταχειριζονται, η θνησιμοτητα ειναι μεγαλη. Οι γονεις ξερουν γιατι δε ταιζουν. Αντιλαμβανονται οτι το μωρο τους εχει καποιο προβλημα και γι αυτο συνηθως συμβαινουν ολα τα παραπανω. Σε ολη αυτη την ιστορια πολλα μπορει να πει κανεις, το μονο που ειμαι 100% βεβαιος ειναι οτι το πουλι και να μη το επαιρνες την ιδια καταληξη θα ειχε.

----------


## mitsman

Πανο κοιμομουν. τωρα που ειδα τα τηλεφωνα καταλαβα τι ειχε συμβει. ηρθα και το επιβεβαιωσα!!!!
Το χειροτερο που μπορεις να του κανεις ειναι η δυσφημιση, δεν μπορεις να αποδειξεις τιποτα οτι αγωγη και να κανεις!

Γιατι λετε οτι η κρεμα ειναι ληγμενη??? δεν καταλαβαινω? λεει δεκεμβριο του 2013      = 12/2013????

Λυπαμαι για το  μικρο, αλλα αυτα συμβαινουν ακομη και στους πιο εμπειρους!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Το εντεκα έληξε Μήτσο η κρέμα..το νούμερο 3 το έγραψε το σίχαμα με στυλό

----------


## mitsman

ΑΜΑΝ τον αλητηηηηηηη............ πωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω   δεν το χωραει ο νους μου!!!

----------


## serafeim

το 3 δημητρη απο 2013 εινα ιγραμμενο με ανεξητηλο στυλο γι αυτο!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν δεν κανω λαθος το να του στειλεις το υγιονομηκο(οχι ανωνιμα) δεν κοστιζει... δεν ξερω και για τον συνηγορο του πελατη τι παιζει για τη λιγμενη κρεμα,παρε και στην εταιρια και πες οτι απ το συγκεκρικενο μαγαζι ριχνουν τις λαμογιες τους σε εσας...

τα σκυλια εχουν οριο ηλικειας μεχρι 3 ή 4 μηνων νομιζω μπορουν να τα εχουν προς πωλιση στα μαγαζια...

----------


## kaveiros

Πολύ καλή η ιδέα και του Άγγελου! Να πάρεις στην ίδια την εταιρεία, λογικά θα είναι κάποιος αντιπρόσωπος στην Αθήνα και να δει και το πειραγμα της ημερομηνιας απο κοντά! Λογικά η εταιρεία θα κινηθεί πολύ πιο δυναμικά αν ενδιαφέρεται για το όνομα της!

----------


## Panosfx

Πηρα τηλεφωνο την εταιρεια απο πιο νωρις.Το σκεφτηκα κι εγω καθως ηθελα να ψαξω το θεμα περισσοτερο.
Μου το σηκωσε ενας κυριος ο οποιος με ενημερωσε χωρις να ρωτησει ονοματα στην αρχη οτι η συγκεκριμενη κρεμα που εχει ασπρο πλαστικο και πρασινο καπακι ειναι καινουρια κι οτι εχει μολις 15 μερες στην αγορα κι οτι αποκλειεται να εληξε.Στη συνεχεια με ρωτησε κι ονομα το οποιο του ειπα και δεν θελησε να σχολιασει.
Με ενημερωσε οτι ποτε δεν βαζουν στυλο στις συσκευασιες κι οτι ισως ειχε λιγο ξεθωριασει και θελησε ο μαγαζατορας με στυλο να την ξαναπατησει.Με διαβεβαιωσε οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση η συγκεκριμενη κρεμα στο συγκεκριμενο κουτι να εχει ληξει.
Επισης με ενημερωσε οτι ολα τα πετ σοπ κι οι κτηνιατροι ειναι λιγο πολυ ασχετοι και μου εδωσε κι ενα τηλεφωνο ενος κυριου(δεν θα πω ονομα) να τον παρω να τον ενημερωσω για το περιστατικο.
Εχω στεναχωρηθει πολυ απο αυτη την ιστορια κι ολη την ωρα το σκεφτομαι...Τι ειχε αυτο το μωρακι και γιατι ετσι ξαφνικα ενω φαινοταν οτι καλυτερευε το εχασα.
Με εχει παρει απο κατω ρε γαμωτο...

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ εμεις τα εχουμε πει ... οι τυποι ειναι αλητες αλλα μονο με την δικη μας σταση να μην δεχομαστε χωρις να ελεγχουμε τι μας πασαρουν ,θα βαλουν συντομα μυαλο .Μακαρι να μπορουσαμε ακινδυνα να τον διασυρουμε αλλα αν γινει κατι τετοιο μεσω του φορουμ θα εχουμε εμεις προβλημα με την δικαιοσυνη.

εσυ απο κοντα  το  2011 το διακρινεις στην κρεμα ;

----------


## kaveiros

Δε θα μου έκανε εντύπωση αν και η ίδια η εταιρεία έχει αλλάξει τις ημερομηνίες πάνω στη συσκευασία...Τελικά πρέπει να είναι κανείς καχύποπτος συνεχώς και με τα πάντα για να μην έχει μπελάδες... ::

----------


## lagreco69

Πανο Καλησπερα! και καλως ηρθες στον κοσμο της λαμογιας!! υπαρχει μια καστα ανθρωπον εδω στην ομορφη Ελλαδα μας που ειναι διεφθαρμενοι υπαληλοι εταιριων τροφιμων για ζωα, διεφθαρμενοι κτηνιατροι και διεφθαρμενοι ιδιοκτητες pet shop ειναι μια καλοστημενη αλυσιδα που ανετα θα συγκαλυψουν ο ενας τον αλλον. δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη μην το ψαχνεις!! θελει φραγκα για να το κυνηγησεις αυτο, για τσαμπουκαδες και τετοια δεν το συζητω!! να ριξεις δηλαδη το επιπεδο σου εκει, γιατι και αντε και του το εσπασες το μαγαζι και αντε και του εριξες του [_ _ _ _ _ _]  2 ζευγαρια γερες φαπες να της χαρεις!! το μικρο θα γυρισει πισω? η αυτος θα βαλει μυαλο? τιποτα απο τα δυο δεν θα συμβει.. και κυριως οχι το πρωτο!! κρατα την εμπειρια σου οπως εχει!! αλλωστε εγω προσωπικα το πιστευω αυτο!! και ειλικρινα στο λεω, οτι εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες για να σωσεις αυτο το μικρο!!

----------


## Valia

Καλησπέρα σας παιδιά.Είμαι η αδερφή του Πανου.Δεν είχα σκοπό να γράψω κάτι αλλά έβλεπα τις φωτογραφίες των άλλων μελών του φόρουμ και δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα.Το δικό μας πουλάκι δεν ήταν ποτε τόσο ταισμένο όσο καιρο το είχαμε,δεν κοίταγε ποτέ ψηλά περιμένωντας το φαγητό του και δεν τσίριζε ποτέ ζητώντας το.Άχνα δεν έβγαζε όλη μέρα.Κοιτουσα τις φωτο και έβλεπα τις κοιλίτσες τους τίγκα(ζωή να έχουν) και το κεφάλι ψηλα,κάτι που δεν το είδα το δικο μας ποτέ να το κάνει.Το είχαμε πάντα πάνω μας,σκεπασμένο ώστε να κραταει την θερμοκρασία του σωματός μας.Του είχαμε την καλτσοάλα για να ζεσταίνεται μόνο όταν κοιμομασταν ή λυπαμε απ το σπίτι στη δουλεια.Ο αδερφός μου ήταν όλη την ώρα στον υπολογιστή και ότι του λέγατε να κάνει,το έκανε αμέσως.Διάβασα για το θερμόμετρο και την επομενη στιγμή το πήρε.Πηγαινε καλυτερα.Πολλές φορές έβγαινε απ την κάλτσα γιατί δεν ήθελε αλλο να κοιμηθεί.Την μέρα που χειροτέρεψε το μεσημέρι μου είχε πιει για πρώτη φορα 2 ml με την μία.Και ξαφνικα τελος.Γιατί?Απ το πρωι δεν εχω σταματήσει να κλαίω και παρότι το είχαμε μόνο τέσσερις μέρες το αγάπησα πολύ και μου λύπει ακόμα πιο πολύ.Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί.ΟΚ δεν έχουμε πουλιά πολύ καιρο σαν τους περισσότερους εδω μέσα.Είμαστε καινούργιοι.Κατι μήνες μόνο αλλα αυτο δεν σημαίνει πως δεν τα αγαπάμε.ΟΣΟ για τον πτηνίατρο δεν έχω λόγια.Όταν πηγε σήμερα απο κει ο αδερφος μου είχα παει μαζί του και αυτα που άκουσα ήταν τρελά.Επέμενε πως ότι είπε στον Πανο ισχύουν,πως έχει μέγααααλη εμπειρία στα πτηνά(αυτο το είπε πάνω απο 10 φορές) και ζητούσε,μάλλον φώναζε,να του φέρουμε ΕΝΑΝ που να ξέρει καλύτερα απ αυτόν.Επειδή εγω του μιλούσα στον ενοικο μου ζητούσε (όχι με ήρεμο τρόπο εννοειται)να τον σέβομαι γιατι έχει πτυχία,είναι ΕΠΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑΣ.Του απάντησα ανάλογα,φυσικά.Τρελάθηκα και με τα κλουβιάτου.Με σκυλιά και πτηνά μαζι,3 ιγκουάνα σε ενα ενυδρειο το ένα πάνω στ άλλο.Στο τέλος και μέσα στην ειρωνια μου ζητησε να φύγω.Δεν εχω ησυχάσει με τιποτα.Σκεφτομαι το πουλακι μου,σκέφτομαι τα άλλα πουλάκια που κάποιος κακομοιρος θα αγορασει απ αυτο το pet shop και σκέφτομαι και τα 2 σκυλάκια μέσα σ ένα κλουβί που το ένα κανισάκι ηταν ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ πανω απο 10 μηνών(εχω μεγάλη εμπειρία στα σκυλιά και μπορω να το αναγνωρίσω απ τα δοντακια τους)κ το άλλο πάνω απο 8 πιστέυω αν και δεν πρόλαβα να το δω καλα.ΑΛΛΑ έχει πτυχιο σωστά?Εχει πτυχιο και εμπειρια απ το 80' οπως μου ειπε.Αρα ο κόσμος των εμπιστεύεται,οπως ο αδερφος μου.Γιατί οχι άλλωστε?
Παιδια συγνώμη για το τοοοοσο μεγαλο post αλλά ήθελα καπου να τα πω μπας και ηρεμήσω λιγο.Ευχαριστω πολύ και ευχομαι ολων σας τα νεοσσα να γίνουν πανεμορφα μεγαλα πουλακια.Ευχαριστω και πάλι

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΛΙΑ σε καταλαβαινω πληρως .θελω να μας στειλετε με πμ τον γιατρο ,να το εχουμε υποψη μας .τους πραγματικους γιατρους πρεπει να τους σεβομαστε ! γιατρος που εμπιστευεται αρρωστο πουλι σε ατομο που δεν εχει την αναλογη πειρα ,δεν υφισταται .η παραλληλη ενασχοληση του με κτηνιατρικη και εμποριο λεει πολλα .εγω δεν θα πω οτι ξερουμε περισσοτερα απο ενα γιατρο ,αλλα ενας γιατρος εχει εξηγηση στο τι πηγε στραβα .εκεινος δεν νομιζω να ειχε .μην αισθανεστε καποιες ενοχες γιατι ενοχοι ειμαστε σε κατι που ξερουμε οτι ειναι λαθος αλλα το πραττουμε .στο μελλον ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο Πανος θα δωσει την αγαπη του σε καποιο πουλακι ,με τον καλυτερο τροπο .το πιστευω και το ξερει ! 

το πουλακι πιθανοτατα ειχε προβλημα απο μικρο .δεν επαιξε ρολο η δικια σας παρεμβολη στη ζωη του και πιστευω ουτε η ληγμενη κρεμα αλλα σιγουρα το αποτελειωσε .το ποιος εχει την ευθυνη για την ληγμενη κρεμα ειναι δεδομενο .ή η εταιρια ή ο πετσοπας .απο ολη την ημερομηνια ταχα ειχε προβλημα και επρεπε να ξαναγραφτει μονο το τελευταιο νουμερο ... αντε να μην πω ... το εχω ξαναδει το εργο σε σκευασμα για το συκωτι αλλης εταιριας ,οπως ειχε αναφερθει απο μελος αλλου φορουμ .τα παντα για το κερδος ...νομιζουν .ενας ενας θα κλεισει αν προχωρα και δουλευει ετσι ! να μου το θυμουνται !!αν θελουν να επιβιωσουν επιτελους ας γινουν επαγγελματιες

----------


## Valia

Θα το πω στον Πανο γιατί εγω νομίζω δεν δικαιούμαι ακομα μιας και είμαι καινουργια στο φόρουμ.
Παντως να ξέρεις πως δεν είναι μόνο ο αδερφός μου που θα το προσέχει και θα το αγαπάει, σ αυτο το σπίτι.

----------


## jk21

ειναι οκ .το εχουμε τελικα

----------


## kaveiros

Ο Πανος μου ειχε στειλει ολα τα στοιχεια απο χτες ηδη, ειναι η περιπτωση που λεγαμε χτες Δημητρη. 

Βαλια μονο απ τον τροπο που γραφεις μπορει κανεις να καταλαβει τι στενοχωρια πηρατε. Να εισαι σιγουρη για ενα πραγμα.Ολα εδω πληρωνονται. Μπορει αργα, μπορει γρηγορα ΑΛΛΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ.

----------


## Antigoni87

Βάλια μου, λυπάμαι πολύ για τη στεναχ'ωρια που περάσατε.. Πραγματικά σε νιώθω. Πόσων ετών είστε εσύ και ο Πάνος, αν επιτρέπεται; Γιατί αν ειστε σχετικά νεαρά παιδιά, υπάρχει περίπτωση να πήρε θάρρος ο κύριος και να σας μίλησε τόσο άσχημα, προσβλητικά και ειρωνικά. Πράγμα ακόμη πιο απαράδεκτο, αντί ν κάτσει να συζητήσει και να σας εξηγήσει, κι ας πει ψέματα, έστω για να μη σας χάσει από πελάτες... Αλλά ούτε αυτό δεν ξέρει να κάνει!
Πίστεψέ με, υπάρχουν επιστήμονες και επιστήμονες. Από επιστήμονες έγιναν πειράματα σε ανθρώπους και βασανιστήρια στο Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, από επιστήμονες έχουν σωθεί και ανθρώπινες ζωές που κανείς ποτέ δε θα το πίστευε. Επιστήμονες κάνουν επώδυνα πειράματα σε ζώα, αλλά επιστήμονες έχουν κάνει εγχειρήσεις σε ζώα παράλυτα και έχουν σωσει ζώα από φόλα και τόσα άλλα. Οπότε ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΣΩ τα πτυχία του!!!! Αυτό να θυμάσαι. Όλοι μπορούν να σπουδάσουν κάτι και να γίνουν επιστήμονες στο αντικείμενό τους. Το θέμα είναι πώς θα χειριστεις τη γνώση σου και την επιστήμη σου.

Το πουλάκι έτυχε να πεθάνει στα χέρια σας, αλλά όχι εξαιτίας σας. Μην το ξεχνάς!! Εσείς παρατείνατε τη ζωή του, δεν την μικρύνατε.
Εύχομαι όσο τίποτα άλλο να βρεθει συντομα στα χερια σας ενα πουλάκι απο εδώ στο φόρουμ και να ευτυχήσει, να μεγαλώσει, να γίνετε οι καλύτεροι φίλοι.  :Happy: 
Διαβάστε κι άλλα άρθρα μας, κι άλλες συζητήσεις, και σίγουρα κάποιος θα σας εμπιστευτεί μια ζωούλα γιατί το αξίζετε!

----------


## Panosfx

Αντιγονη 31 ειμαι εγω και 29 η Βαλια.
Δεν ειναι το θεμα ηλικιας.Ειναι επιστημονας ο ανθρωπος,καλα το ειπε αλλα στην απατεωνια.Ξερει τι να λεει,θα του εχει ξανασυμβει αρκετες φορες εκει που εχει τα ζωα του.
Να σου πω κατι;Τετοιοι ανθρωποι εχουν φαει αρκετα μπινελικια στη ζωη τους εχουν συνηθισει.Δεν αλλαξε κατι που του τα χωσαμε κι εμεις.Δεν χαμπαριασε.
Για να αποφυγει τις ευθυνες και να μην ζηταω λεφτα ειπε οτι το μωρο ηταν 60 ημερων.
Και τι να εκανα;Να τον βαραγα;Να φαω μυνηση και να με τρεχει;Ναι ηταν ευκολο για μενα να ξεσπασω πανω του αλλα ειχε και μαρτυρες μια πελατισσα κι εναν υπαλληλο αλλα τι θα κερδιζα;
Να του το κλεισω θα ηθελα πολυ αλλα χωρις λεφτα το ξεχναω κι αυτο.Τουλαχιστον η διαχειριση τον εβγαλε απο την λιστα κι αυτο ειναι κατι.
Ολη η ιστορια εγινε με αποδειξεις και με φωτογραφιες,ουτε κανα παιδακι ειμαι να τα βαζω με μαγαζατορες.Με εμπιστευτηκε κι ας ειμαι νεος.

Μακαρι να βρω ενα παπαγαλακι γιατι η παρεα τους ειναι μοναδικη!Τα λατρευω!

----------


## Antigoni87

Φυσικά δεν είσαι κανένα παιδάκι! Πλάκα κάνεις; Απλώς ρώτησα ηλικία γιατί καμιά φορά φέρονται έτσι κυρίως σε νεαρά παιδιά, την έχω πατήσει κι εγώ μικρότερη. Όμως ειδικά σε ενήλικες ανθρώπους είναι ακόμη πιο εκνευριστικό, γιατί υποτιμάει και τη νοημοσύνη σου ο άθλιος..
Φυσικά και δεν ήταν λύση να τις φάει, ούτε να σπάσεις το μαγαζί, ούτε να βρίσεις και να ουρλιάξεις, γιατί όπως λες δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που έχει να αντιμετωπίσει δυσαρεστημένο πελάτη.. Γι αυτό και η καλύτερη "εκδίκηση" είναι να μην ξαναπατήσεις ούτε εσύ εκεί ούτε οι γνωστοί σου (θα ζητήσω κι εγώ το όνομά του σε πμ για να μην τύχει και πάω, μπορει κανείς να το στείλει;..). Αλλά αυτό που με ευχαρίστησε εμένα από όλα πιο πολύ, είναι η άρνησή σου να αγοράσεις ξανά ζώο από πετ σοπ! Ειλικρινά σε συγχαίρω γι' αυτό  :Happy:

----------


## COMASCO

> Φυσικά δεν είσαι κανένα παιδάκι! Πλάκα κάνεις; Απλώς ρώτησα ηλικία γιατί καμιά φορά φέρονται έτσι κυρίως σε νεαρά παιδιά, την έχω πατήσει κι εγώ μικρότερη. Όμως ειδικά σε ενήλικες ανθρώπους είναι ακόμη πιο εκνευριστικό, γιατί υποτιμάει και τη νοημοσύνη σου ο άθλιος..
> Φυσικά και δεν ήταν λύση να τις φάει, ούτε να σπάσεις το μαγαζί, ούτε να βρίσεις και να ουρλιάξεις, γιατί όπως λες δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που έχει να αντιμετωπίσει δυσαρεστημένο πελάτη.. Γι αυτό και η καλύτερη "εκδίκηση" είναι να μην ξαναπατήσεις ούτε εσύ εκεί ούτε οι γνωστοί σου (θα ζητήσω κι εγώ το όνομά του σε πμ για να μην τύχει και πάω, μπορει κανείς να το στείλει;..). Αλλά αυτό που με ευχαρίστησε εμένα από όλα πιο πολύ, είναι η άρνησή σου να αγοράσεις ξανά ζώο από πετ σοπ! Ειλικρινά σε συγχαίρω γι' αυτό


+1 αντιγονη :: ...εγω πλεον προτειμω να παιρνω απο γνωστους και ατομα που εμπιστευομαι(τροφες-βιταμινες-πουλια κτλπ) με αυτα που εχω δει και εχω ζησει απο προσωπικες εμπειριες...

----------

